# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  تساريح للبنات الصغار

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.








وهاي طريقه لتسريحه حلوه كتير للبنوتات

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو باريسيا...

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
حلوين كتييير باريسيا ... شكرا  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوين كتير...يسلموا بروس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  يسلموا الك حلوا كتير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): بجننواااااااااااا

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]حلوين يسلمو باريسيا [/align]

----------


## down to you

حلوين :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


اشتقنى لطلتك

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو باريسيا...


يحلي ايامك يارب

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> حلوين كتييير باريسيا ... شكرا 
> [/align]


يحلي ايامك ياعسل

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين كتير...يسلموا بروس


ربي يخليها الحنونه

----------


## باريسيا

> 


منورتيني ميمي

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا الك حلوا كتير


ربي يحلي ايامك وسنينك

----------


## باريسيا

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


نورتيني بطلتك وحليتها

----------


## باريسيا

> بجننواااااااااااا


والله انت الي بتجنن بردودك وطلتك

----------


## باريسيا

> 


نورتي ياحلوه

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]حلوين يسلمو باريسيا [/align]


مش احلى منك ياقمر

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين


مش احلى من طلتك

----------

